
IE6 still kicking: New Gmail code base now for IE6 too - nreece
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/new-gmail-code-base-now-for-ie6-too.html
======
BrandonM
The most interesting tidbit I got from the article was the fact that Google
worked with Microsoft to get IE6 patched to a state of suitable functionality.
We often look at them (and competing companies in general) as if they are at
war with each other, and the idea of helping one another out seems infeasible.
Seeing something like this is a nice reminder that economics is not a zero-sum
game, and that competitors can work together to make things better for
everyone.

~~~
babul
I am sure Microsoft could have patched IE6 themselves years ago, if they
wanted to.

With IE8 out, they probably don't mind if IE6 gets "fixed".

------
kajecounterhack
I wonder what the demographic is for Gmail users on IE6...

~~~
srini
Probably the best demographic in terms of ad click through rate.

~~~
neilc
I'd be curious to know if there's any empirical evidence for this -- that's
precisely the sort of plausible claim that might easily not be supported by
the evidence.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I'm sure there's empirical evidence _somewhere_ that can either confirm or
deny this hypothesis, exactly as stated. But it's so valuable that Google
isn't likely to give you a peek at it for free.

Maybe some other market research firm will sell you related information. Or
you could buy a few Google ads and see, I guess. Watch out for sample bias.

------
jmtulloss
It's incredible that they actually had to go to Microsoft to get the necessary
functionality in place. I'm glad that they did though.

------
kenshi
IE6 isn't going anywhere anytime soon - at least in the corporate space. There
are a large number of crappily written (but essential) intranet applications
tied to IE6. As Google tries to push Gmail out to enterprise customers, its
finding it's got to keep supporting IE6.

------
dmose
A step backwards IMO... legacy is legacy for a reason. Drop it like its hot.

